# Swimming pool



## Gladders (Feb 10, 2009)

Can anyone with a pool give me an idea on its cost to run per month if employing
some one to maintain it and electricity usage.

Also are the savings interest rates any better in Cyprus than the UK.

Thanks Sylvia.


----------



## nikko (Sep 27, 2008)

Gladders said:


> Can anyone with a pool give me an idea on its cost to run per month if employing
> some one to maintain it and electricity usage.
> 
> Also are the savings interest rates any better in Cyprus than the UK.
> ...


Plenty of companies will quote you on the first question. Electric bills will be quite small compared to your AC! You should have no trouble finding a suitable one, but best to ask directly somebody who has a pool. Where are you? I could ask around if you are in Larnaca district.

On your second question, we have recently opened an account paying 3.5% (Bank of Cyprus) but this is for a regular monthly investment with a small deposit required. Minimum period 12 months. Each bank has its own type of account.


----------



## Gladders (Feb 10, 2009)

nikko said:


> Plenty of companies will quote you on the first question. Electric bills will be quite small compared to your AC! You should have no trouble finding a suitable one, but best to ask directly somebody who has a pool. Where are you? I could ask around if you are in Larnaca district.
> 
> On your second question, we have recently opened an account paying 3.5% (Bank of Cyprus) but this is for a regular monthly investment with a small deposit required. Minimum period 12 months. Each bank has its own type of account.


Thanks Nikko,
We will not be moving out to Cy for a few months yet, then it wil be Paphos.

I am trying to build up an idea of what our monthly out goings will be if we should elect to go for a property with a Pool. We have not decided wether to buy or rent yet. (property with no tital deeds make me feel uneasy in the present down turn)

Syl.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Gladders said:


> Thanks Nikko,
> We will not be moving out to Cy for a few months yet, then it wil be Paphos.
> 
> I am trying to build up an idea of what our monthly out goings will be if we should elect to go for a property with a Pool. We have not decided wether to buy or rent yet. (property with no tital deeds make me feel uneasy in the present down turn)
> ...



Sylvia if you are going to be living in the house it is really easy to learn to look after the pool yourself.
My husband takes care of ours and to be honest it is always sparkling yet we see so many pools that are looked after by so called experts that are green cloudy because they don't check them often enough.
The companies who sell the chemicals are always glad to give advice if you have any problems so lookingafter your own pool is not diffiult.
As for the cost of electricity it is minimal.

Regards Veroncia


----------



## Gladders (Feb 10, 2009)

Thats good advice Veronica, thank you.

Sylvia.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sylvia the problem with title deeds hasd IMO been blown up out of all proportion.
There is such a huge backlog of properties waiting for their title deeds that it will take some time for the land registry to catch up but if you have good solicitor who checks everything out properly and there is no money owing on the land you do not NEED to have title deeds.
Your solicitor would register the property in your name and you get a document called a specific performance. It is then illegal for the person or company whose name the title is in to borrow any money on that property or the land it stands on.
We do know of one developer who has borrowed money on land after the specific performance was registered and he was threatened with arrest for fraud so he has paid off the loan by taking a loan against his own home.
This sort of thing does not happen as much as it used to.
I personally would not have any problem buying a property without title deeds as long as there were no problems and no mortgages on the land. A good solicitor would make sure of that.
Also there are now some people who although their title deeds are available they are not buying them as there is talk that the rules may change soon and people wont need to pay for their title deeds. So some people are hanging on to see if this happens and then will claim their title deeds once it does. As it can cost several thousand euros to buy deeds it makes sense not to be in too much of a hurry to buy them.

regards Veronica


----------



## Gladders (Feb 10, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Sylvia the problem with title deeds hasd IMO been blown up out of all proportion.
> There is such a huge backlog of properties waiting for their title deeds that it will take some time for the land registry to catch up but if you have good solicitor who checks everything out properly and there is no money owing on the land you do not NEED to have title deeds.
> Your solicitor would register the property in your name and you get a document called a specific performance. It is then illegal for the person or company whose name the title is in to borrow any money on that property or the land it stands on.
> We do know of one developer who has borrowed money on land after the specific performance was registered and he was threatened with arrest for fraud so he has paid off the loan by taking a loan against his own home.
> ...


Thanks for that Veronica, title deeds have been a worry for us while we have been looking on the net (Buysell etc) but your advice will make us look at buying
from a different angle. As you say a good Solicitor is essential.
I must admit I had not heard of a Specific Performance Document.

Thanks again for your advice.
Sylvia.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I agree that doing the pool yourself is much simpler and a lot less expenisve. Electricity is very expensive overall so I wouldn't run the pump constantly as I sometimes forget. 

To just add also to what Veronica said about title deeds - it all depends on your financial situation and long term plans. In this market, if you wish to resell in the next few years it is much easier if you have deeds, firstly because buyers are nervous, secondly because banks are not easily giving loans now and many people can not get a loan on a property if it does not have deeds as the builder may not guarantee it for you. I know personally of a lady who bought a villa 10 years ago for 400,000 CYP in cash and paid in full, she now wants to sell it at a price clsoe to that - she does not care to make a profit, however, the developer will not allow the sale for less than 600,000!!! This is because they say it does not cover taxes, cancellation agreement and other fees at the price suggested. The developer still holds the deeds and they are not available to buy as the development is still not complete and won't be for a long time. She has had many potential buyers but since the developer will not sign the contract she can not sell it. It is a luxury villa so hard to find a cash buyer and no deeds makes it hard to get a loan. Just do your research, ask a lot of questions and do get a good attorney with experience.


----------



## Gladders (Feb 10, 2009)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> I agree that doing the pool yourself is much simpler and a lot less expenisve. Electricity is very expensive overall so I wouldn't run the pump constantly as I sometimes forget.
> 
> To just add also to what Veronica said about title deeds - it all depends on your financial situation and long term plans. In this market, if you wish to resell in the next few years it is much easier if you have deeds, firstly because buyers are nervous, secondly because banks are not easily giving loans now and many people can not get a loan on a property if it does not have deeds as the builder may not guarantee it for you. I know personally of a lady who bought a villa 10 years ago for 400,000 CYP in cash and paid in full, she now wants to sell it at a price clsoe to that - she does not care to make a profit, however, the developer will not allow the sale for less than 600,000!!! This is because they say it does not cover taxes, cancellation agreement and other fees at the price suggested. The developer still holds the deeds and they are not available to buy as the development is still not complete and won't be for a long time. She has had many potential buyers but since the developer will not sign the contract she can not sell it. It is a luxury villa so hard to find a cash buyer and no deeds makes it hard to get a loan. Just do your research, ask a lot of questions and do get a good attorney with experience.


Thank you for your input Cleo, clearly there is still area's of buying 
to be cautious about.

Sylvia.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> I agree that doing the pool yourself is much simpler and a lot less expenisve. Electricity is very expensive overall so I wouldn't run the pump constantly as I sometimes forget.
> 
> To just add also to what Veronica said about title deeds - it all depends on your financial situation and long term plans. In this market, if you wish to resell in the next few years it is much easier if you have deeds, firstly because buyers are nervous, secondly because banks are not easily giving loans now and many people can not get a loan on a property if it does not have deeds as the builder may not guarantee it for you. I know personally of a lady who bought a villa 10 years ago for 400,000 CYP in cash and paid in full, she now wants to sell it at a price clsoe to that - she does not care to make a profit, however, the developer will not allow the sale for less than 600,000!!! This is because they say it does not cover taxes, cancellation agreement and other fees at the price suggested. The developer still holds the deeds and they are not available to buy as the development is still not complete and won't be for a long time. She has had many potential buyers but since the developer will not sign the contract she can not sell it. It is a luxury villa so hard to find a cash buyer and no deeds makes it hard to get a loan. Just do your research, ask a lot of questions and do get a good attorney with experience.


I agree that there are some situations where not having the title deeds can be a problem but by no means is this always the case.
Every case is different and what I am saying is that if everything checks out OK not having the title deeds does not need to stop you buying. Just make sure everything checks out OK.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Gladders said:


> Can anyone with a pool give me an idea on its cost to run per month if employing
> some one to maintain it and electricity usage.
> 
> <snip>
> Thanks Sylvia.


Hi Sylvia,
Cost of running a pool varies throughout the year. In the winter you don't need to run the pump as much as in the summer. My husband looks after ours and a neighbour's. He runs our pump for 3 hrs a day in the winter and for 7 or 8 hours a day in the summer. He only runs constantly if there is a specific problem and the pool needs clearing (eg when a bulldozer dug up the road and we ended up with large amounts of fine dust in the water). He says it works out about 5c per hour to run the pump. 

On top of that you need to allow for chemicals. That depends on your type of pool, the size and the type of chemicals. It probably averages out at a maximum of 10€ per month for a 7m x 3m pool. And you will need to add water from time to time. I believe some areas do not permit filling of pools from the mains. 

If you hire someone to look after your pool it can cost anything between €50 and €100 per month, sometimes even more than that. That may or may not include the chemicals. Do check that the person actually doing it (rather than the company employing them) knows what they are doing. They will be using hazardous chemicals and should treat them properly!


----------



## Gladders (Feb 10, 2009)

BabsM said:


> Hi Sylvia,
> Cost of running a pool varies throughout the year. In the winter you don't need to run the pump as much as in the summer. My husband looks after ours and a neighbour's. He runs our pump for 3 hrs a day in the winter and for 7 or 8 hours a day in the summer. He only runs constantly if there is a specific problem and the pool needs clearing (eg when a bulldozer dug up the road and we ended up with large amounts of fine dust in the water). He says it works out about 5c per hour to run the pump.
> 
> On top of that you need to allow for chemicals. That depends on your type of pool, the size and the type of chemicals. It probably averages out at a maximum of 10€ per month for a 7m x 3m pool. And you will need to add water from time to time. I believe some areas do not permit filling of pools from the mains.
> ...


Thanks Babs,
It seems very reasonable from what you say, if you do the work yourself.
Its great having contacts like you who do not mind sharing their experiences.
I save all the info I get from the Forum and it will help us decide what to go for when we come over.
We shall certainly look for a Villa with a Pool, now we can see it will be within our budget.

Thanks again Sylvia.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Gladders said:


> Thanks Babs,
> It seems very reasonable from what you say, if you do the work yourself.
> Its great having contacts like you who do not mind sharing their experiences.
> I save all the info I get from the Forum and it will help us decide what to go for when we come over.
> ...


Sylvia, one thing you do need to bear in mind is the larger the pool the more expense.
Also if we have water cuts it can be more difficult keeping the pool up the optimum level for the filter system to work properly if it is a large pool.
If you only want something to cool off in and not for doing lengths for exercise then a small pool is all you need.
We have a 6x3 kidney shaped pool which is just right for a nice cool anytime we want but dosnt cost a lot to maintain. We spend many a pleasant hour with friends just chatting in the pool with a nice glass of red wine and lemonde.
Perfect summer afternoon


----------



## Gladders (Feb 10, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Sylvia, one thing you do need to bear in mind is the larger the pool the more expense.
> Also if we have water cuts it can be more difficult keeping the pool up the optimum level for the filter system to work properly if it is a large pool.
> If you only want something to cool off in and not for doing lengths for exercise then a small pool is all you need.
> We have a 6x3 kidney shaped pool which is just right for a nice cool anytime we want but dosnt cost a lot to maintain. We spend many a pleasant hour with friends just chatting in the pool with a nice glass of red wine and lemonde.
> Perfect summer afternoon


Hi Veronica,
Thanks, that sounds like our idea of Heaven.
The quicker we get our house here in the UK, ready for sale the better. 
(should be in the next month)

Sylvia.


----------

